# My Cockatiel trying to steal my food D:



## Skye (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol yes lately everytime I eat and he's out. He start climbing my to get to my computer desk and try to get to my food. Now is this a flock response since birds (or all birds rather -- cept prey birds :blink generally eat together or something?

^ I guess this means we've bonded


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, they eat together... I believe it's a big family affair with the whole flock chowing down together and bickering - shoving each other about. Normally one tiel stands guard on the look-out to alert the others of danger (because they have their heads down pigging out). My tiel likes it when I sit "on guard" for her when she's eating her meal. As I'm part of her flock, she also wants anything I'm eating. She also wants to impose on my meal, even if I sit down and I have a bowl and she has hers and it has exactly the same veggie in it - she wants mine instead. I guess she thinks if I'm eating it, it must be really tasty and safe to eat.


----------



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

Allie's started to do the same thing. Just the other day I was eating vanilla pudding and not paying attention, and the next thing I know, the little monster is licking the side of it to get her own share. That and she thinks that when she's eating her nutriberries, that I must want some too and decides to throw them to me to share.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Anytime I sit down to eat and Cindy thinks it's something good she'll scream until I get her to share my food. If I'm eating something she can't have I give her a cracker. One time she tried to drink my coffee so I had to grab it from her.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, yeah Arnie's helped herself to some tea before... Also sometimes when she's thirsty and I'm having a glass of water and she's on my shoulder, she'll reach forward and wiggle her tongue at the glass... so I know that she wants a glass too.


----------



## poppeottomor (Nov 30, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Haha, yeah Arnie's helped herself to some tea before... Also sometimes when she's thirsty and I'm having a glass of water and she's on my shoulder, she'll reach forward and wiggle her tongue at the glass... so I know that she wants a glass too.


OOOH thats too cute 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine have sneaked in some bad foods occasionally much to my horror. Macaroni salad was a big hit with mine (my hubby adds milk and shakes the container so the top has some on it and they got ahold of the top one day before I could stop them!) and Cinnamon tried a cranberry juice/vodka mix I was drinking once, I about had a heart attack. I'm not sure she could taste the alcohol (I couldn't hence why I was drinking it) and she tried to get more but I moved it away and drank it as fast as I could. They're so curious its scary sometimes!


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Elvis has dive bombed whole chips out of my hand... So, I know all about that fear of bad foods!


----------



## Skye (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah, thanks so much guys for the replies. ^^; And sorry for the late reply, trying to do my best in school.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Moonshine was helping me eat one day and walked through my ketchup. She then freaked out and walked up my arm getting it all over my shirt.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

mister's been curious about my tea and coffee for a while (black). this morning he took 2 sips of my tea and shook his head after both. it was so funny.
he regularly shares my pasta (it's rice pasta) with me. ahhh he's a funny boy 

good on you doing your best at school btw :thumbu:


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

In the past when Cuddy wasn't intereseted in my company at all, she wouls still always hop on my shoulder as soon as I had something to eat, the very first day she dived into the mug of my coffee, which I promptly took away and yes, she did like it. Unfortunatelly, she's really into bad foods, gets all crazy when I'm devouring crisps/pop-corn and the likes and is quite disgusted when she discovers that what I have on my plate is just veggie salad....


----------



## SilasBB (May 30, 2010)

My parents own a bakery, so pastry items are common in our house. We allow Silas a bite or two of most of the things we eat in the house, but I make sure that he only gets "people food" in tiny doses, and never anything that is exceptionally harmful to birds. If we're eating things that he can't have, I give him a chunk of something green from the fridge (celery, lettuce, broccoli, etc.) or a small piece of bread crust/cracker.

The best day was when my dad was eating a Lardy Cake (Wikipedia Link && Image Link). Dad had Silas on his sholulder, goes to take a bite of the Lardy cake (which I'd asked him NOT to share with Silas), and just as dad puts it into his mouth, Silas ran down his shoulder, across his chest, and snagged a bite from the side, all before Dad had even finished taking his bite.

Silas' favourite foods include mashed potatoes (A NIGHTMARE to feed him... he gets it all through his feathers and won't let us wash it out), broccoli, and anything with blueberries in it.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha, your stories are hilarious...everything that my dad and I eat would already have Sunny spit in it before we can take a bite... Sunny has eaten everything from A to Z, sipped coffee, tea and beer before we could stop him...as if he has the right to have first dibs in everything we eat. What a little tyrant!


----------

